# NNNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## KBM1016 (May 29, 2012)

So right in the middle of taking pictures (casual, not staged) pictures of my daughters impromptu, Tuesday night, crab feast birthday party my Canon 30D starting making this horrible noise like it was trying to catch film!  It was giving me a general Err 99 error telling me to take the battery out.  So I took out the battery, let it sit for an hour turned off with no battery (of course removed the mem card) then changed to a new fully charged battery with no luck.

Do you think my camera is fried????? :thumbdown:


----------



## fokker (May 29, 2012)

Well, error 99 means basically an error that isn't one of the other specific errors... so it could be a multitude of things. The noise sounds bad, it could possibly be a shutter failure. Any idea the number of total shhuter actuations on the body? I have had an error 99 before because of a bad contact between the lens contacts and body contacts, took the lens off and wiped the contacts and the problem went away. 

Failing that, try google and see what you can come up with.


----------



## Buckster (May 29, 2012)

Got an Err 99 once with my 40D.  None of the internet advice worked, so I sent it back to Canon.  Cost me about $120 and had it back in a couple weeks, like a new camera, with everything cleaned, serviced, etc.  That was I guess about 3 years ago.  Haven't had a problem with it since.

Admittedly, I don't shoot with it much anymore, preferring my 5DMKII or 7D, but I still pull it out from time to time to use or to loan to a family member or something like that.  Still a great camera.

Canon service will fix you up good.


----------



## msandersen (May 29, 2012)

It's likely either a problem with the camera, card, or lens mount. If it gives the same error when you reinsert the battery without the CF card or lens and press the trigger, then it is the camera and needs fixing. If it happens when you reinsert the memory card without a lens, it's the card; else it is the lens. Try a different lens if you have one. You can clean the contacts on the lens and the mount. However the noise sounds like a mechanical problem and means it needs repair.


----------



## KBM1016 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, internet was no good (well, other then the fine folks here) so it sounds like I will be on the phone with Canon in the morning.  I have a shoot this weekend so it sounds like I will need to rent a back up body


----------

